# Lake Placid to Whiteface summit (via Mem. Highway) and back



## C2H5OH (Jan 5, 2007)

anyone done that trip? how long did it take ?


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 5, 2007)

A friend did it all in one morning and he was slow and hung at the summit a long time.


----------

